
Putin: “Hackers are free people, just like artists ()” - nwrk
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/06/putin-patriotic-russian-hackers-may-have-interfered-in-us-election/
======
Frenchgeek
[http://artdaily.com/news/64650/Russian-police-seize--
Putin-i...](http://artdaily.com/news/64650/Russian-police-seize--Putin-in-
women-s-underwear--painting-by-artist-Konstantin-Altunin)

